# HillBilly Recap...Where Were The Pin Shooters?



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Wow...there was a whopping *10* of us in the non clickety-click crowd.  And I know at least 2 of those were Barebow shooters!  

Jeez, I think Gen. George Custer had a better showing.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Jerry, can't answer your question, but I think it boils down to what a person "wants" to shoot. For me, pins would be out of the question, but that's only because I like shooting a slider. For others, maybe the pins or bare bow offer an experience they like.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Jerry, can't answer your question, but I think it boils down to what a person "wants" to shoot. For me, pins would be out of the question, but that's only because I like shooting a slider. For others, maybe the pins or bare bow offer an experience they like.


Don't get me wrong. I'm not questioning what style people like to shoot...just interesting how lopsided the numbers were. I thought it was bad in '07.  This year it seemed even worse.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Don't get me wrong. I'm not questioning what style people like to shoot...just interesting how lopsided the numbers were. I thought it was bad in '07.  This year it seemed even worse.


That's because pins are going the way of the DoDo bird :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

my wife shot pins she just didn't turn in a card:wink:

we didn't shoot saturday but she shot a 474 on sunday with pins.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's because pins are going the way of the DoDo bird :wink:


Yep...agreed. 

Hornet...guess what sight got mounted on my Ultra Elite last night?


----------



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

LAST year there was only ,i think 5 pin shooters,at our state shoot!Sorry i didn't make it out there this year-could'nt get traveling arrangements worked out in time.nelson


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

This weekend is my last outdoor pin shoot. Not enough people shooting pins outdoors any more. I will be moving to free style for out door next year. I am going to shoot one more year indoor pins, still have some goals I want to accomplish first:wink:
John


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

I guess most of the pin shooters are on the left coast. Next year will be my first shooting a slider rig, but I aint getting rid of the hogg-it, cuz if it aint for me, Im goin back to pins. 

I think I have only seen about 5 full on target rigs out here, its pins pins Everywhere.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

sharkred7 said:


> This weekend is my last outdoor pin shoot. Not enough people shooting pins outdoors any more. I will be moving to free style for out door next year. I am going to shoot one more year indoor pins, still have some goals I want to accomplish first:wink:
> John


That was my approach for this year too. Had some goals I wanted to reach before switching to FSU.  But, I have some suspicions that may require me to try a scope just to see if they are true. Stay tuned......:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yep...agreed.
> 
> Hornet...guess what sight got mounted on my Ultra Elite last night?


The one that will make life easier:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> That was my approach for this year too. Had some goals I wanted to reach before switching to FSU.  But, I have some suspicions that may require me to try a scope just to see if they are true. Stay tuned......:wink:


You can drop the U in FSU....unless you are going back to school and are going to be doing that stupid tomahawk chop and missing field goals to the left.

Go Miami:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> The one that will make life easier:wink:


Hmmmm, easier?  We shall see. :wink:



Brown Hornet said:


> You can drop the U in FSU....unless you are going back to school and are going to be doing that stupid tomahawk chop and missing field goals to the left.
> 
> Go Miami:wink:


Point taken.  FYI I hate that freakin' tomahawk chop.  

Besides, if I ever went back to school it would be in the state where the mascot has a Buckeye for a head! :tongue:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yep...agreed.
> 
> Hornet...guess what sight got mounted on my Ultra Elite last night?


I dusted off my slider last night, and bolted it to my Ultramag. It's got an antique looking scope on it tha will need to be updated if I'm going to shoot with it. 
the thing is that I enjoy shooting the Trykon XL so much that if I don't set the Ultramag up for spots, and field shooting it won't get much use.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Hmmmm, easier?  We shall see. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is easier....set the sight for the yardage and let it eat....now you may not shoot better but you don't have to hold off anymore.:wink:

Buckeye...there is something to be proud off....who the heck is scared of a guy with a NUT for a head:embara:


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

wolfman_73 said:


> I guess most of the pin shooters are on the left coast.


Hey, I represent that...


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

target1 said:


> Hey, I represent that...


 I cant say for sure, but from what Ive seen so far, I may stick to pins for 3D and a scope for field.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> Wow...there was a whopping *10* of us in the non clickety-click crowd.  And I know at least 2 of those were Barebow shooters!
> 
> Jeez, I think Gen. George Custer had a better showing.


Keep in mind that this was my first field shoot, and I showed up with my bow in full hunting trim. It could have easily been 9 pin shooters instead of ten. :nod:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> Keep in mind that this was my first field shoot, and I showed up with my bow in full hunting trim. It could have easily been 9 pin shooters instead of ten. :nod:


Well, glad you could make it and it was nice meeting you.  Ya got me by 1 point!  It happens... 

Actually, the NFAA developed BHFS just for guys like you. The idea was take your hunting bow out and shoot a Field or Hunter round. Like most things, it's evolved into something completely different with guys shooting rigs you would *NEVER* take into a treestand...myself included.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Well, glad you could make it and it was nice meeting you.  Ya got me by 1 point!  It happens...
> 
> Actually, the NFAA developed BHFS just for guys like you. The idea was take your hunting bow out and shoot a Field or Hunter round. Like most things, it's evolved into something completely different with guys shooting rigs you would *NEVER* take into a treestand...myself included.


But we also have to remember that this is target archery:wink:

and I have carried a bow into the woods for an entire season that had every thing but a long stab and side rods...but I did have back weights, a Toxonics with a 2X lens, and a Tuner on it. I mashed more deer that year then any other year prior or since :wink: If a deer showed up in that scope....it was getting ready to have a Spitfire run through it.:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> But we also have to remember that this is target archery:wink:
> 
> and I have carried a bow into the woods for an entire season that had every thing but a long stab and side rods...but I did have back weights, a Toxonics with a 2X lens, and a Tuner on it. I mashed more deer that year then any other year prior or since :wink: If a deer showed up in that scope....it was getting ready to have a Spitfire run through it.:wink:


Yeah I know. Just interesting to see where it started...and where it is now.

A Tuner rest on a hunting bow?  You must have better control of your nerves when a deer is that close than I do.  Yikes!!!


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> Wow...there was a whopping *10* of us in the non clickety-click crowd.  And I know at least 2 of those were Barebow shooters!
> 
> Jeez, I think Gen. George Custer had a better showing.


And that is actually a pretty decent turn out. We only had seven at our sectional shoot.
John


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yeah I know. Just interesting to see where it started...and where it is now.
> 
> A Tuner rest on a hunting bow?  You must have better control of your nerves when a deer is that close than I do.  Yikes!!!


Nerves...hell if I can't keep an arrow on a rest with a deer coming then I might as well go in the woods without my bow. :wink:

I learned a LONG time ago how to flip that switch....once I get ready to draw that switch gets flipped and I don't get nervous or excited until the arrow is gone....at least on deer anyway.:wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

mdbowhunter- I hear you. I'm just glad there was a breakout for pins becuase competing with the freestyle folks my first time out would have been much more intimidating(not that I'd have considered backing down from the challenge). As it was, I came away feeling great about how I did even though I ended 7th of 10 after two days. It was a learming experience, and I plan to do more of it. There's a shoot in Mayberry MD this week I'm trying to get a buddy to attend with me, but he's reminded me that I previously committed to a 3-D shoot in New Castle DE, and that's where he wants to go. We'll likely end up there because even though he's an awesome archer with his hunting bow, he's never shot beyond 50 yards.


BH
In the thick stuff I hunt I'd be afraid to take a sight like that into the woods.
There's a reason my Trykon XL looks as lean as it does. The cover around my treestand is all sticks, and vines. I want as little as possible to get tangled in that stuff.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> BH
> In the thick stuff I hunt I'd be afraid to take a sight like that into the woods.
> There's a reason my Trykon XL looks as lean as it does. The cover around my treestand is all sticks, and vines. I want as little as possible to get tangled in that stuff.


and....it's not like the swamps and tangles are different for me:wink:

There is actually less for stuff to get caught on with a FS sight....and no pins to get caught and break. :wink: No drop away cord to get snagged and moved on a Tuner either:wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> and....it's not like the swamps and tangles are different for me:wink:
> 
> There is actually less for stuff to get caught on with a FS sight....and no pins to get caught and break. :wink: No drop away cord to get snagged and moved on a Tuner either:wink:


I like the Tryk the way it's set up... but since you brought up "tuners"... how much of an advantage do they have in field shooting over a dropaway? The reason I ask is because I have a perfectly tuned Ripcord on my Ultramag, and I've got a Platinum Premier, with all the different types of attachments to set it up any way I want on the shelf. would it be worth the effort to swap the Ripcord out if I set the Ultramag up for field shooting?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> I like the Tryk the way it's set up... but since you brought up "tuners"... how much of an advantage do they have in field shooting over a dropaway? The reason I ask is because I have a perfectly tuned Ripcord on my Ultramag, and I've got a Platinum Premier, with all the different types of attachments to set it up any way I want on the shelf. would it be worth the effort to swap the Ripcord out if I set the Ultramag up for field shooting?


It eliminates one variable, dropaway timing, which can begin to be more of an issue when you are shooting the volume of shots that a field archer shoots.. :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> It eliminates one variable, dropaway timing, which can begin to be more of an issue when you are shooting the volume of shots that a field archer shoots.. :wink:


I see. That means(for now anyway) I'm leaving the Ripcord on. I guess when I peak with it, and start looking for a few more points I can change it then and see if I gain anything.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> I see. That means(for now anyway) I'm leaving the Ripcord on. I guess when I peak with it, and start looking for a few more points I can change it then and see if I gain anything.


As Jarlicker suggested on another thread, go at it little by little.. don't change the sight, stabs and rest all at once.. it may freak ya out.. 

I shot my pse up til the Mystic got here with a TT dropaway (it still holds my pb at a shoot).. it's still on there.. I tested my stabs on it before the mystic got here (my third set of stabs on that bow), and I am still working on my scope/lens combos, I keep jumping around to find the perfect one.. stick with the ripcord.. just keep an eye on the timing as you go.. :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> As Jarlicker suggested on another thread, go at it little by little.. don't change the sight, stabs and rest all at once.. it may freak ya out..
> 
> I shot my pse up til the Mystic got here with a TT dropaway (it still holds my pb at a shoot).. it's still on there.. I tested my stabs on it before the mystic got here (my third set of stabs on that bow), and I am still working on my scope/lens combos, I keep jumping around to find the perfect one.. stick with the ripcord.. just keep an eye on the timing as you go.. :wink:


Makes sense. I learned that same lesson the hard way when I was drag racing my Torino GT. I changed 3 things in one week, and was almost a half second slower. I had no idea which one thing effected the car that much, or if it was a combination of two, or all three things.
So... the first step will be to get a scope for the slide sight I already have, and sight it in with the bow at 58# which I can pull all day long with no problems. I suppose that means I'll need a REAL sight tape too.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> mdbowhunter- I hear you. I'm just glad there was a breakout for pins becuase competing with the freestyle folks my first time out would have been much more intimidating(not that I'd have considered backing down from the challenge). As it was, I came away feeling great about how I did even though I ended 7th of 10 after two days. It was a learming experience, and I plan to do more of it. There's a shoot in Mayberry MD this week I'm trying to get a buddy to attend with me, but he's reminded me that I previously committed to a 3-D shoot in New Castle DE, and that's where he wants to go. We'll likely end up there because even though he's an awesome archer with his hunting bow, he's never shot beyond 50 yards.
> 
> 
> BH
> ...


Don't sweat the competing stuff. You'll find plenty of 'out of reach' shooters in BHFS too.  You're better off to set a personal goal...work towards it and forget the others in your class. IMHO you'll be a much happier archer.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> Don't sweat the competing stuff. You'll find plenty of 'out of reach' shooters in BHFS too.  You're better off to set a personal goal...work towards it and forget the others in your class. IMHO you'll be a much happier archer.


That's how I generally shoot anyway. If you'd see the pile of 3-D cards I've never turned in just because I'm only in competition with myself... :wink:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

*pin v clickety*

I was planning to come up with my son but it didn't work out, and I did not know of anybody else locally. Maybe next year. For folks making it a one day trip, like me, I'd probably have shot the course and hit the road rather than hanging out until the feed and driving back late. That was a consideration too.

Next year I might set aside the time to make it a full weekend'r.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Ode1891 said:


> I was planning to come up with my son but it didn't work out, and I did not know of anybody else locally. Maybe next year. For folks making it a one day trip, like me, I'd probably have shot the course and hit the road rather than hanging out until the feed and driving back late. That was a consideration too.
> 
> Next year I might set aside the time to make it a full weekend'r.


Keep in mind that some of us just pitched tents next to the woods. 
You don't to make an elaborate deal out of it. I showed up with my bows, a tent, a cooler with some water in it, and a change of cloths for the second day.:wink:


----------

